# Gekrähe



## Deutschliebhaber

Otra cosita, no encuentro el significado de la palabra "Gekrähe", por el contexto creo que es "cacareo", ¿puede ser? ¿es palabra neutra?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## anahiseri

puede ser, y es. Bien adivinado, o deducido.


----------



## Tonerl

_*krähen *_
cacarear (gallo) 
cantar_* 
das Gekrähe*_
el canto (del gallo)


----------



## bwprius

Deutschliebhaber said:


> Otra cosita, no encuentro el significado de la palabra "Gekrähe", por el contexto creo que es "cacareo", ¿puede ser? ¿es palabra neutra?
> Vielen Dank!



Si no es mucho pedir, facilítanos tu contexto, por favor.


----------



## anahiseri

He encontrado una noticia en la que se hace referencia al "Gekrähe". Tal como se usa aquí, sería más bien "canto", pues hacen referencia explícitamente a la vocalización del gallo por la mañana. No queda con ello excluido que también se pueda aplicar a "cacareo".
Warum Hähne vom eigenen Gekrähe nicht taub werden - derStandard.de


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

ich hatte eher mit irgendeinem Kind aus der Nachbarschaft gerechnet, das uns mit diesem albernen Gekrähe erschrecken wollte
Sí, creo que es éso, carareo o canto del gallo. Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

